

The Great Internet Migratory Box Of Electronics Junk - gnosis
http://www.tgimboej.org

======
woodall
Tried to start on of these a while back on a forum. Made it to two people.
Becareful who you send it to.

~~~
ggchappell
> Be careful who you send it to.

(1) Why?

(2) Since recipients would generally be people that senders know nothing
about: _how_ can one "be careful"?

~~~
woodall
(1) Because you do not know who you are sending it to.

(2) I don't know, never tried to answer that question.

------
kylemaxwell
This strikes me as particularly eco-unfriendly. All that shipping has a high
carbon footprint, and nearly everyone in an urban area has nearby recycling
firms who love to get their hands on lots of electronics. In fact, eyeing my
garage right now and thinking that perhaps I should make another run next
weekend.

~~~
kragen
On the off chance that you posted this seriously instead of as a troll (which
is frowned upon here), recycling electronics generally produces a lot of toxic
waste and uses an enormous amount of energy, manufacturing the new electronics
also produces toxic waste and uses an enormous amount of energy, and _the new
electronics still have to be shipped_ , usually internationally by air.

By contrast, the carbon cost of shipping ten grams of electronics is
minuscule. A little multiplication: a forty-foot truckload is about 26500 kg,
a truck gets about 10 miles per gallon of diesel, and diesel is about twelve
fourteenths carbon by weight, and about 0.83 g/cc. 12/14 * 0.83 g/cc / (10
miles per gallon) / 26500 kg = 1.12 × 10⁻⁸ tons of carbon emitted per kilogram
mile.

So if you were to ship ten grams of electronic components from New York to San
Francisco, the carbon footprint would be about ¼ gram of carbon for the long-
distance part of the trip.

~~~
kylemaxwell
Thanks for the clarification. And yes, I was serious, not trolling.

------
kev009
Seems kind of silly without prefixing what the contents are. I collect old
UNIX workstations and servers so some kind of swap would be awesome since eBay
sellers tend to strip and desecrate these, but getting a random box of crap
doesn't sound so useful.

------
mathgladiator
There should be a website to index all this useless crap; I've got two bins of
extra cables that I _have_ to hold onto in case I ever get something that
needs that cable. I should probably just take it to a flea market one day...

~~~
TerraHertz
I don't suppose you have a spare power cord for a HP 5061A cesium beam atomic
clock? Uses a weird round mil-style connector, never have been able to find
one.

------
TerraHertz
This looks like so much fun. Not to mention a way to get rid of excess
accumulated 'junk', that I can't bear to just throw out.

Too bad I'm in Australia, and it could never work here.

